# Newbie here!



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> Nah. If any of those are F, I'd say personal counselor. Graphic Designer is probably an IxxP job. But even that is really stereotyping it.


I definitely agree. I wanted to see if I could stereotype it some more 



Perseus said:


> I now go for INFP, which is what I should have said in the first place.
> 
> I misjudged, "judgement is pathetic" which just means judgement is postponed until the information is achieved. ENFP are noted for delay in judgement which is why I call them Ferrets. INFP I have renamed "Bird of Paradise" originally Dragons.
> 
> ...


haha, perhaps more data needs to be acquired before reaching a definite conclusion. After all, a change from INFJ to INFP is kinda big to be based solely on this choice right? ~ also, I don't think an Artistic profession is exclusively the realm of Feeling types...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Graphic Designers are not Thinking types. None that I have ever met have been and I have worked with lots of them. It is best if they have an artistic flair. They all seem to think ahead intuitively, but not excessively so. They tend to be open-minded and not judgemental in social affairs, but their work requires continual judgement. ​ 
I have worked in this field where the work is all encompassing, but it leaves little time to think.

INTX ornormally INTP but lowish P 7/12


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Graphic Designers are not Thinking types. None that I have ever met have been and I have worked with lots of them. It is best if they have an artistic flair. They all seem to think ahead intuitively, but not excessively so. They tend to be open-minded and not judgemental in social affairs, but their work requires continual judgement. ​
> I have worked in this field where the work is all encompassing, but it leaves little time to think.
> 
> INTX ornormally INTP but lowish P 7/12


I still can't say I relate very much to INFP based on descriptions I've read in the past. Heh, you surprised me a little there when you said INFJ, since I've sometimes (_sometimes_) identified with that type. I still think I lean towards INTP though, with bits and pieces from other types, but thanks for the impromptu analysis ;}

Admittedly, I'm still exploring this whole Type business 

_ "INTX ornormally INTP but lowish P 7/12"_ ~ Is this meant to describe me?


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd say a personal counselor might be NFJ or NFP. Graphic designer could be any, but that sounds like an IxFP job, as most of them are artistic types who prefer to work from home.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

NPs do not use Introverted Thinking as a primary function mode or trait in a free world. They might do in the work place. 

INTX may be you. I can't remember what I was thinking at the time.

Meanwhile, what does the little x mean in the four letter codes?

I use the large X to mean intermediate, e.g. about 50% Judging and Perception. A well rounded individual would be the Normal XXXX

Vote at:
http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/2098-perseus-recruitment-test-post-brigadier.html


----------

